# Instant offers questions



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

instant offers just launched in vegas. Just had two questions

1. Does the restaurant offers pop up in your offers tab or does it just pop up on the home screen like grubhub or UberEATS?
2. If you have yourself set to "available" does that affect your 40 hr weekly cap or is it just the actual deliveries.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

1, it's in your offers tab
2, 40hrs is 40hrs


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

That did not answer the question. I think he means, if you show you are available for 10 hours on Monday BUT you get no blocks or deliveries, does the 10 you are waiting count as 10 of the 40.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Working 40 hours is working 40 hours. Why would hours you didn't work contribute to a worked hour cap?


----------

